# Official Le Tour Stage 4 TTT discussions



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Omg!!

Menchov JUST crashed!

Lol at Dave Harmon's comments - can't he keep a TT bike up?


Damn. I saw the crash and saw that Rabbo was waiting so I guessed it was him and true enough.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Caisse D'Epargne already looks like they're gonna shed one rider now.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Wtf?? Marzio Bruseghin is on a ROAD bike?


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

uzziefly said:


> Omg!!
> 
> Menchov JUST crashed!
> 
> ...


Maybe he'll do 'the chicken' from a few years back. Curse of the Rabobank??


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Alesandro Ballan and some other Lampre rider crashed in the same corner.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Menchov isn't really the best bike handler. He seems to crash a lot. It's miraculous he doesn't get injured so badly.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Why aren't the teams using regular road bikes like in the Giro if the course is this bad? Rules?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

moabbiker said:


> Why aren't the teams using regular road bikes like in the Giro if the course is this bad? Rules?


I thought I saw one rider (Katusha maybe?) riding a road bike and not a TT rig.

I'm surprised what with the winds as they are that everyone is riding rear discs.


----------



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

How does this TTT work? What if a rider is dropped?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

shades9323 said:


> How does this TTT work? What if a rider is dropped?


Then they'd better finish within 25% of the best team time-otherwise they're done.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Rabbo/Menchov look to be losing time again.


----------



## jazkay (Jul 7, 2009)

whose gona be the top 3?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Marc said:


> I'm surprised what with the winds as they are that everyone is riding rear discs.


As long as you can handle your bike, you are better off using a disk (unless it's a hillclimb)


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

shades9323 said:


> How does this TTT work? What if a rider is dropped?


The 'team' time is complete once the 5th rider crosses the line. And as Marc said, any dropped riders need to finish with 25% of the team's 5-rider time or they're DNF'd and out of the tour.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Andrea138 said:


> As long as you can handle your bike, you are better off using a disk (unless it's a hillclimb)


Yikes!!!!111!!!! Most of Bbox/Bouygues Telecom goes down...


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

The whole B Box team goes down


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow... Bouguyes Telecom just had a huge crash. 4 or 5 riders off round a corner.

Sadistically- this stage is rather fun to watch!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

is it the wind again today?

which is better: going earlier when teh wind might not be as bad, or going later when teh wind might pick up, but you get to see if maybe an equipment change is needed (TT bikes, rear disc, tri spoke front, etc)?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Wtf???

Bbox thought it was a cyclocross TT apparently!!


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

majura said:


> Wow... Bouguyes Telecom just had a huge crash. 4 or 5 riders off round a corner.
> 
> Sadistically- this stage is rather fun to watch!


Sorta like NASCAR?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Marc said:


> Yikes!!!!111!!!! Most of Bbox/Bouygues Telecom goes down...


They all can't handle the bike.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Snakebit said:


> Sorta like NASCAR?


Except they turn left AND right.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> They all can't handle the bike.


Good grief, another Bbox rider goes down.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

A Bbox rider down again


----------



## jazkay (Jul 7, 2009)

b-box should give up, just secured last place


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> They all can't handle the bike.


Looks more like not knowing the course very well. I imagine you wouldn't have an entire team crash if they'd ridden it a few times like P&P were talking about some teams doing before the Tour started.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

jazkay said:


> b-box should give up, just secured last place


They still need to finish well enough and not lose too much time.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Marc said:


> I thought I saw one rider (Katusha maybe?) riding a road bike and not a TT rig.
> 
> I'm surprised what with the winds as they are that everyone is riding rear discs.


It's Bruseghin from Lampre too on a road bike. And he's their GC guy.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I think BBox are playing - count the number of crashes starting from us. 

Poor guys. Glad no one was really hurt though.


----------



## Andrew1 (May 27, 2009)

jazkay said:


> b-box should give up, just secured last place


That's the spirit! I'm sure they all got to be Pro Tour riders by giving up on a regular basis.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Silence-Lotto goes now.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm just wondering why some riders use aero shoe covers while some don't. A little curious.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> They still need to finish well enough and not lose too much time.


Everyone has to finish within about 12 minutes of 47' 52" or get Teh DNF in Le TdF.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Andrew1 said:


> That's the spirit! I'm sure they all got to be Pro Tour riders by giving up on a regular basis.


And yet we all thought it took so much work eh?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Andrew1 said:


> That's the spirit! I'm sure they all got to be Pro Tour riders by giving up on a regular basis.


I'll avoid making a McCain/Palin 2008 reference.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

from the (slowly getting better) CN coverage:


> ...Matt White told Cyclingnews' Kröner, “The course is dangerous, but we have six guys out of nine that have been time trial champions in their respective countries. The most important thing is therefore coordination, teamwork. By testing each rider's wattage, by what I have seen on the road and what the riders tell me, we were able to determine the best possible order of our train, and know exactly how long each rider has to be in front."


i know rider data plays a huge roll, but this sounds like a setup to the science of suck. how much are they leaving to on-the-course correction? and will JV be droning in their ears the entire time, "comeoncomeonkeepgoingkeepgoingyoucandoitworktogethergoodgoodherecomesalittlerisekeepgoing..."
i would ride fast just so i could take the earpiece out as quickly as possible.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn!! Crash from Lotto!

Curse of the commentator it seems: Dave Harmon said crash and then BAM!

He asked: Why didn't I keep my big fat mouth shut?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Damn. How did that last Silence Lotto rider NOT go down. Thou shalt not kiss wheels with him in front of you...or you shalt meet the pave.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

_Another_ Crash.... Van Den Broeck from Silence.

That was amazing to watch how the guy behind him managed to avoid him.

and yes... just like Nascar!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Marc said:


> Everyone has to finish within about 12 minutes of 47' 52" or get Teh DNF in Le TdF.


For Bbox, that would be well enough.

Of course, that time could be even less with the bigger teams yet to come.

And with the way they're playing hit the pavement, they may have to work hard to keep in the race!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

That course is unbelievably tight in places.


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

Marc said:


> Except they turn left AND right.


And they don't burst into flames.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Snakebit said:


> And they don't burst into flames.


Now THAT would make UCi bike racing far more interesting.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

UZZIE:
getting nervous for astana? with all the carnage, i would be concerened as they only have about 4 rides on those new machines...

i need astana to win nitros contest.
speaking of which, *lets hear it for nitro! *getting the posts started, running the numbers, posting the spreadsheet online. heck, he even came up with a way for us to have our own little "time bonus" in the TTT!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

majura said:


> _Another_ Crash.... Van Den Broeck from Silence.
> 
> That was amazing to watch how the guy behind him managed to avoid him.
> 
> and yes... just like Nascar!


He probably just went :Motha effin crap!!! Oh and, hope he's ok


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Snakebit said:


> And they don't burst into flames.


There was a cloud of smoke when the Bbox team went into the ditch.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

weltyed said:


> UZZIE:
> getting nervous for astana? with all the carnage, i would be concerened as they only have about 4 rides on those new machines...
> 
> i need astana to win nitros contest.
> speaking of which, *lets hear it for nitro! *getting the posts started, running the numbers, posting the spreadsheet online. heck, he even came up with a way for us to have our own little "time bonus" in the TTT!


Hmm 3 riders with the new bike actually. Klöden has the current TTX. 

I might be worried for the 3 of them actually since that IS a new bike and all that.

//Stop sucking up to nitro, he's not gonna give you bonus points. :lol:


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> There was a cloud of smoke when the Bbox team went into the ditch.


I don't know how it is in France but if they all went off the road in West Texas they can all look forward to at least one flat pretty soon.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> Hmm 3 riders with the new bike actually. Klöden has the current TTX.
> 
> I might be worried for the 3 of them actually since that IS a new bike and all that.
> 
> //Stop sucking up to nitro, he's not gonna give you bonus points. :lol:



"Bonus points"? Is that kinda like a "I'd Hit It" derivative that has been securitized?


----------



## jazkay (Jul 7, 2009)

here comes sastre


----------



## CHAOTICMESS (Nov 9, 2004)

*Ouch!*

My healing collarbone is cringing watching this TTT!:cryin:


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Evans is already down a minute at km 10 -- ouch


----------



## jazkay (Jul 7, 2009)

philippec said:


> Evans is already down a minute at km 10 -- ouch


he has been unlucky, van de broeks crash didn't help. They will struggle to catch katusha's time.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

philippec said:


> Evans is already down a minute at km 10 -- ouch


And down to 7 guys


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

and now 6


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

if a team can stay on their bikes they will take time without a problem, a milram guy is down


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

This first week of the Tour has been anything but boring.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Only Caisse and Skil Shimano have not crashed for the whole race I think. Oh FdJ too maybe.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I love the TTT 

Looks like Cadel could be finding the door after stage four...hey that rhymes  I have a feeling there are going to be some big time gaps for some teams/GC guys today.

The wind looks like it's playing a big role today...those that have practiced the most are going to do the best.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> Only Caisse and Skil Shimano have not crashed for the whole race I think. Oh FdJ too maybe.


Cervelo is also looking like they've done this before, even though the time isn't especially fabulous


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

moabbiker said:


> Why aren't the teams using regular road bikes like in the Giro if the course is this bad? Rules?


I believe the Giro required teams to use road bikes...if not teams would have chose their TT bikes as they will be much faster.

Just because a course is bad doesn't mean TT bikes are a bad choice. It comes down to practice and paying attention. I've done countless hours practicing 4 man TTT's on my TT bike and never had an issue regardless of conditions.

Some teams didn't do much pre-race prep by riding the course much, others did...that will make a huge difference in the end.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

so, with 4 teams left to leave the start house, are we now thinking slipstream is the best bet?

heck, maybe columbia, as they wont be gunning 100% and are likely to stay upright. they obviously know how to run a paceline...

(and im not sucking up to nitro! i think its great he is running the stage threads and the contest. i tried running stage threads during the giro but needed help some days. right, uzzie? )


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

What exactly is the Cervelo team "testing". The stuff they are riding can be tested at any lbs. Right?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

weltyed said:


> so, with 4 teams left to leave the start house, are we now thinking slipstream is the best bet?
> 
> heck, maybe Columbia, as they wont be gunning 100% and are likely to stay upright. they obviously know how to run a paceline...
> 
> (and im not sucking up to nitro! i think its great he is running the stage threads and the contest. i tried running stage threads during the giro but needed help some days. right, uzzie? )


I'd go with Astana right now. From the sound of it they have ridden this course a lot in preparation and know it well. They have multiple riders that can turn in great TT's and should be a strong overall team. I expect them to cross the line with 8 or 9 members of the team.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cadel sprints the finish?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

We are down to the big boys now. Saxo is off


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

danl1 said:


> Cadel sprints the finish?


That was completely pointless...my guess is he was hoping the rest of the team would be able to go with him...in the end a wasted effort.

If I were a betting man...I'd put money on the fact that he's likely off the podium already....wait for the "Weak Team" comments to come


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm having a heck of a time keeping track of everyone that's biffed it.


Wait a minute. Where'd the Bbox guys go? Italy?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I'm having a heck of a time keeping track of everyone that's biffed it.


It is easier and less counting-to track who has NOT biffed.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wookiebiker said:


> That was completely pointless...my guess is he was hoping the rest of the team would be able to go with him...in the end a wasted effort.
> 
> If I were a betting man...I'd put money on the fact that he's likely off the podium already....wait for the "Weak Team" comments to come


Did Cadel send his team a message?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

danl1 said:


> Cadel sprints the finish?



I think Cadel's fate is sealed in this Tour.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

danl1 said:


> Did Cadel send his team a message?


LOL....yea...You guys suck!!!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh *noooooz!*

My local hometown Garmin boy Tyler fell off the back...


P.S. shut up Fredke.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

man, i hope zabriskie doesnt surf the tarmac like he did in (out out of) yellow...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

danl1 said:


> Did Cadel send his team a message?



Oh, yes:



Cadel Evans said:


> HTFU!!!1111!!!!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

T. Farrar, J. Dean and maybe one other....off the back for Garmin already...teams really need to stay together with the wind conditions today.


----------



## Irighti (Jan 12, 2009)

FYI

The 25% Time Rule does not apply to this stage.


Irighti


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

pate is gone garmin down to 7, some hurt going on there, sorry down to 5


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh No, Garmin falling apart!!!!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Garmin down to 5 @ 20km


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

slowdave said:


> pate is gone garmin down to 7, some hurt going on there, sorry down to 5


WOW....that hurts big time. One flat, one crash, etc. and major time is lost because they are down to the number that has to finish. Not good for Garmin.


----------



## coreyb (Aug 4, 2003)

Who could have guessed that Katusha would hold the lead this long?


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Liquigas are riding very strong could be a suprise high place for the boys in green


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

coreyb said:


> Who could have guessed that Katusha would hold the lead this long?


Last night somebody here predicted they will win it. I think they'll be inside of the top 4... er 5.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> P.S. shut up Fredke.


I don't kick someone when they're down. Teasing will commence when he's doing well.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Leakygass has best time... at the finish line.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Is Garmin gonna pull a rabbit out of the hat. Best time at second time check with only 5


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Irighti said:


> FYI
> 
> The 25% Time Rule does not apply to this stage.
> 
> ...


You'd better call Versus and tell them that.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Garmin best @ 3erd check


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Saxo 14 seconds down @ 1st check


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

jd3 said:


> Garmin best @ 3erd check



It ain't over until it's over.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Astana drops Gregory Rast on the hills


----------



## coreyb (Aug 4, 2003)

Marc said:


> You'd better call Versus and tell them that.


And:


> However, competitors who finish outside the cut-off times stipulated by the rules coefficient 6) are eliminated.


http://www.letour.fr/2009/TDF/COURSE/docs/reglement_fr_us.pdf


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Astana 7 secs down to CE at 1st time check...


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

jd3 said:


> Is Garmin gonna pull a rabbit out of the hat. Best time at second time check with only 5



Not if their fifth man Ryder Hesjedal fades.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

philippec said:


> Astana 7 secs down to CE at 1st time check...



Astana was conservative trough the first big traffic circle where others went down.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

So is Cadel still a GC contender now? Silence 1:37 back from Liquigas...


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Ooooh... Team Columbia not good... they are fried from the last 3 days as predicted.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> So is Cadel still a GC contender now? Silence 1:37 back from Liquigas...



Not so much.


----------



## Irighti (Jan 12, 2009)

*25% Time*

You are correct


My bad


----------



## kokothemonkey (Jul 7, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> So is Cadel still a GC contender now? Silence 1:37 back from Liquigas...


I doubt it, he couldn't even hang with Sastre last year and look how far back he is. Just goes to show how last year was a competition for best of the rest.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

stu ogrady is a beast of a bike handler, wheel touch in the aerobars at speed and he held it


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Fredke said:


> I don't kick someone when they're down. Teasing will commence when he's doing well.


Looks like letting Farrar, Dean, Pate, and Millar go was the smart choice. Well ridden by Garmin!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Garmin is best so far but I doubt it will hold.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Garmin in 1st at the line. Astana best by 23 seconds @ 2ed check. Lance is only 2 seconds away from yellow.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Lance close to yellow if they hang on at this rate.

I hate to say it, because I don't wish him ill...but Contador was just looking rather like he was having a difficult time.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

and now Astana put 23 secs into Garmin at the 2nd check...


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

LA is 2seconds from yellow


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Armstrong and Contador will be 1st/yellow and 2nd tonight.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Holy crap...Astana picked up 30 seconds on the leader in that second section.

Len


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

that means LA/AC will take 1st and 2nd on the podium barring a crash


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

its not always the strongest rider who wins but the smartest. LA was in the right spot at the right time.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Astana down to 7 riders


----------



## jpelaston (Jun 8, 2008)

Astana is peeling the asphalt today.. unbelieveable!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Armstrong is doing a lot of big pulls... too many? Contador better HTFU!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

rocco said:


> Armstrong is doing a lot of big pulls... too many? Contador better HTFU!



Contador just ditched his pull after about all of fifteen seconds at the front. Hopefully he can hang ok.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Contador just ditched his pull after about all of fifteen seconds at the front. Hopefully he can hang ok.


Lance 1" into the yellow at the time check


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

LA in virtual yellow


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

rocco said:


> Armstrong is doing a lot of big pulls... too many? Contador better HTFU!


Looks like Lance may just well be back....and he wasn't just shooting his mouth off :blush2:


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

With lance in yellow, does this mean that versus will finally acknowledge he's in the race and give the guy a little coverage so we know how he's doing?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Wookiebiker said:


> Looks like Lance may just well be back....and he wasn't just shooting his mouth off :blush2:


That's a little premature....come back when they have been in the mountains.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Contador just ditched his pull after about all of fifteen seconds at the front. Hopefully he can hang ok.




Edit to above looks like they're all taking short pulls now.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

it doesn't look like Contador is pulling much at all - his pulls are super short


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

So is it down to lance vs contador already?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Len J said:


> That's a little premature....come back when they have been in the mountains.


Given the length and strength of his pulls, and his lighter weight this year...I'm not counting Lance out until he gets dropped hard in the mountains, which I'm not sure will happen at this point.

He looks like a thinner Lance of old...


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Wookiebiker said:


> He looks like a thinner Lance of old...


Except in the TT's........

We'll see.

Len


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

llama31 said:


> So is it down to lance vs contador already?


As len said, we know nothing until the race hits the mountains. It's stage 4 - ITT, sprint, sprint, TTT. There's a long way to go.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

"The yellow jersey is on the clothes line at the finish..and it looks like Armstrong will take it off"

GOD, I LOVE PHIL


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Len J said:


> That's a little premature....come back when they have been in the mountains.


I agree. A bit premature but he hasn't given us any reason to believe he won't perform in the mountains as well as four years ago. His performance thus far has been equal to past years and he has shown the same savvy. I will wait and see but this has been and will be a very entertaining tour.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Mel Erickson said:


> I agree. A bit premature but he hasn't given us any reason to believe he won't perform in the mountains as well as four years ago.


Other than getting dropped on every climb in the Giro?


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow....


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Yikes...1/10s of a second????


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

> As len said, we know nothing until the race hits the mountains. It's stage 4 - ITT, sprint, sprint, TTT. There's a long way to go


True, but evans, menchov, sastre all lost some time.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

WOW. fractions.

"If Contador hadn't slowed them down..."


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Day Four and this Tour is already insane. Unreal. Absolutely unreal.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

come on internet someone has to know this by now


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Astana won by 40 sec.....that puts him tied with Cancellera....how does that put Lance in Yellow?

len


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

no yellow for la


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Len J said:


> Astana won by 40 sec.....that puts him tied with Cancellera....how does that put Lance in Yellow?
> 
> len


Judges are calculating down to the 10th of a second.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Menchov and evans will have to pull some real time out of the hat, big big losses


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Cancellara hangs onto yellow. Lance is 0 sec behind.

The gap was 40 sec at the start of the day and Astana managed to pull exactly 40 sec on Team Saxo Bank.

This looks like a one team race now... Astana de France.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Is is possible that astana let up at the end to avoid the yellow jersey?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Is it just me or did Conti give Lance a little "look" as he sprinted by at the end?

Oh no! I'm becoming one of those LA vs Conti conspiracy theorists.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Awesome!!! What a stage!!!


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

godot said:


> Other than getting dropped on every climb in the Giro?


Let's see. Armstrong has always used races leading up to the Tour as training. The Tour was always his focus. Why does it not surprise me that he would not contest the climbs? Maybe he wanted to peak for the Tour and not the Giro? Just like past years (although it was never the Giro, just other races). Like I said, so far he's given us no reason to believe he won't be strong in the mountains but I take a wait and see attitude.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

That was some crazy stuff right there. Being bad at work and watching the VS coverage. My heart was pounding as Astana approached the finish line. This tour is amazing.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Astana has 2nd 3rd, 4th & 5th in the overall.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

llama31 said:


> Is is possible that astana let up at the end to avoid the yellow jersey?


Very clever of them to time it down to the hundredth of a second.


----------



## mbcracken (Sep 18, 2006)

Len J said:


> Astana has 2nd 3rd, 4th & 5th in the overall.


WOW! That is amazing. This dream team will destroy contenders in the hills.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Missed it by this much...


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Holy crap what a stage.. So... has the tour ever had more than one of the top 3 positions fielded by one team all the way to the end? Could we be seeing a record set?


I'm actually a little happy Astana doesn't have yellow.. they don't have to defend it now.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

godot said:


> Other than getting dropped on every climb in the Giro?


Oh brother...


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

Len J said:


> Astana has 2nd 3rd, 4th & 5th in the overall.


Come on mountains.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Len J said:


> Astana has 2nd 3rd, 4th & 5th in the overall.


With that lineup who's the team leader now? All can make a claim. This is crazy!


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Len J said:


> Astana has 2nd 3rd, 4th & 5th in the overall.


Cancellara 0 sec
Arrmstrong 0 sec
Contador 19 sec
Kloeden 23 sec
Leipheimer....



llama31 said:


> Is is possible that astana let up at the end to avoid the yellow jersey?


I don't think so, they were all sprinting to the line like their saddles were on fire. That is unless they've taken some soccer-acting lessons


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

majura said:


> This looks like a one team race now... Astana de France.


Was that ever in doubt?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Holy crap what a stage.. So... has the tour ever had more than one of the top 3 positions fielded by one team all the way to the end? Could we be seeing a record set?
> 
> 
> I'm actually a little happy Astana doesn't have yellow.. they don't have to defend it now.


Actually....when the TTT is early in the tour, it's not unusual for the winning team to dominate the upper part of the standings.

There really are only 1 or at most 2 of the team that are real contenders for the overall, the others will be used unless they show particular climbing dominance, or if the leaders crash.

Len


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

That was fun


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Len J said:


> Actually....when the TTT is early in the tour, it's not unusual for the winning team to dominate the upper part of the standings.
> 
> There really are only 1 or at most 2 of the team that are real contenders for the overall, the others will be used unless they show particular climbing dominance, or if the leaders crash.
> 
> Len


I disagree with Astana. They have four legitimate GC contenders.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Holy crap what a stage.. So... has the tour ever had more than one of the top 3 positions fielded by one team all the way to the end? Could we be seeing a record set?
> 
> 
> I'm actually a little happy Astana doesn't have yellow.. they don't have to defend it now.


Do a search on Hinault/Lemond


----------



## nepbug (Jun 6, 2006)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Holy crap what a stage.. So... has the tour ever had more than one of the top 3 positions fielded by one team all the way to the end? Could we be seeing a record set?
> 
> 
> I'm actually a little happy Astana doesn't have yellow.. they don't have to defend it now.


Nothing really new here, Contador and Levi were both on Discovery and were 1 and 3 in the 2007 TDF.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Mel Erickson said:


> I disagree with Astana. They have four legitimate GC contenders.


No they don't IMO........

Levi Has always demonstrated that he is good enough for top 5 at best and Kloden can't TT. So unless they are uber strong climbers this year......... Lance has yet to demonstrate, during his comeback, that he can hang with the best climbers in the world.

Plus no team can afford to have 4 people they won't sacrifice.

len


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Lance just said sh*t in his interview to the French correspondent on Versus audio. 

Something like "this sh*t is hard work". lol


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Astana does have 4 people to sacrifice. The first person that cracks.. then the second.. then third. It's simple. They can talk all they want but in the end their legs will talk for them. JB and everyone on their squad are smart enough to support the strongest rider. They won't play games when it gets down to the wire.


----------



## chrs01 (Mar 5, 2009)

Len J said:


> No they don't IMO........
> 
> Levi Has always demonstrated that he is good enough for top 5 at best and Kloden can't TT.


Kloden must have been faking it in Stage 1


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I'm actually a little happy Astana doesn't have yellow.. they don't have to defend it now.


I'm afraid that Lance is gonna lose time in the mountains so this was his best shot at the Yellow. It would have been cool to see him wear it for a couple of days.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Len J said:


> No they don't IMO........
> 
> Levi Has always demonstrated that he is good enough for top 5 at best and Kloden can't TT. So unless they are uber strong climbers this year......... Lance has yet to demonstrate, during his comeback, that he can hang with the best climbers in the world.
> 
> ...


Bruyneel will decide based on performance. There can't and won't be four but that wasn't the question. They have four who are GC contenders and Bruyneel will shake it out. He has shown he is a master when he has a champion AND when he has a bunch of contenders. Since Armstrongs heyday he has shown he is more than a one trick DS. I trust he knows what he's doing and it will all come out in the wash (barring some accident or other uncontrollable calamity).


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Jeez, what about the important stuff? I need the bonus...was it Kloden through first?


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Everyone thinks Lance will lose time in the mountains but he's rode very well so far. I doubt he'll lose much if any. I'm willing to bet he holds on better than most are thinking he will.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Holy crap what a stage.. So... has the tour ever had more than one of the top 3 positions fielded by one team all the way to the end? Could we be seeing a record set?
> 
> 
> .


.1986.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Mel Erickson said:


> Bruyneel will decide based on performance. There can't and won't be four but that wasn't the question. They have four who are GC contenders and Bruyneel will shake it out. He has shown he is a master when he has a champion AND when he has a bunch of contenders. Since Armstrongs heyday he has shown he is more than a one trick DS. I trust he knows what he's doing and it will all come out in the wash (barring some accident or other uncontrollable calamity).


That's a fair point...

I was more talking about what I expected....based on past performances.

Len


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

*About time...*



ZoSoSwiM said:


> Everyone thinks Lance will lose time in the mountains but he's rode very well so far. I doubt he'll lose much if any. I'm willing to bet he holds on better than most are thinking he will.


I agree. I keep hearing people talk about AC wiping everyone out in the mountains. That very well could be, but I don't know that anyone's going to walk over LA at this point. His legs are good; so even though he might lose a little time, I don't see him cracking and losing minutes.


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

Don't forget '85 where the strongest rider came in second.....


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

culdeus said:


> What exactly is the Cervelo team "testing". The stuff they are riding can be tested at any lbs. Right?


There is an element of marketing but also continual race feedback from toplevel objective racers can be used to drive new development, especially for TT frames. I suspect there is more to it than some punter at an LBS saying "this frame rides smoother than that harsh one"...


----------



## morepower4me (Jul 6, 2006)

godot said:


> With lance in yellow, does this mean that versus will finally acknowledge he's in the race and give the guy a little coverage so we know how he's doing?


Haha, POTD right here.
How'd everyone else miss this?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

This is going to be one heck of a Tour! I'm mentally exhausted after just 4 days!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

mbcracken said:


> WOW! That is amazing. This dream team will destroy contenders in the hills.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike



This isn't the first time Postal/Disco/Astana have had several of their ducks in a row like this in the first week after the TTT.


----------

